# Poulan Farm pro 375



## TortugaTonta (Sep 30, 2008)

I was shopping for a new saw and called a friend for advice on what local dealer I should buy a new Stihl from, well turns out he had a sweet 380 for sale. When he brought it to my house he popped the trung and there were 2 saws in there and I knew I was in trouble. He said "If you buy the Poulan you get the Poulan and if you buy the Stihl you get the Stihl and the Poulan, either way you get the Poulan"

So the story with the saw is this, he bought it brand new in the late 80's maybe early 90's, the saw ran awsome for 15 minutes and gradually loses the idle, if you keep it reving/cutting its ok but if you try to let it idle it will stall and will not start. Once it gets cold it starts right up and does the same thing. He took it back for service when it was new but the shop said it was fine and nothing was wrong. The saw still has original bar and chain and has maybe 10 hours on it, it literally never got used because of the reliability issue and my friend owns at least a dozen other saws.

To me it sounds like a vent issue with the gas tank or maybe some type of fuel line issue but I really have no experience with chainsaws, lots of experience with other 2 strokes but no chainsaws.

Anybody have experience with this saw? Any direction you can point me? The saw seems like a total beast and still starts 3rd pull even with gas thats probably years old, just dosen't like to run hot?

Thanks for any help, Ted


----------



## randyg (Sep 30, 2008)

Ted, Sorry I can't help you but take this to the "Chainsaw" forum and may have better luck being spotted by someone in the know. Good Luck


----------

